# Good breeders in the St. Louis area?



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

I currently have two female rats and they are about halfway through their lifespan and I am planning to get another rat in a couple of months. I'm just wondering if anybody knows of any good breeders in the St.Louis area?


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Crimson Rattery is amazing she is so kind


----------

